# Mites or Lice on babies?



## Ecuadorian_Mami (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi There...

I'm new...i really like this forum...i'm writing because I have 4 baby cockatiels...2 of them are like 3 weeks and the other 2 are like 2 weeks...i noticed they have lil bugs crawling on them? They dont jump or anything they just run around and they are super tiny....i have killed like 2 of them...their cage is outside...what should I do? They are too babies to try to treat them to anything and i heard all the mites and lice sprays are bad... anyone experience this with their babies? How do I know if its mites or lice?

Thanks,!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It sounds like you have a problem with red mites. Go to Home Depot or Lowes and in the gardening dept. ask for Seven Dust *5%* strength.

When you have the dust, pour some into a bowl. You will also need some cottonballs. Dip the cottonballs in the dust and lightly blot a light dusting of powder all over the body, avoiding the eyes, nose and mouth. Make sure you get it under their wings, and along the length of the legs. Do ALL the babies and the parents. Next, empty ALL the bedding out of the nestbox. Put new bedding in the box. Take a small handful of the Sevin 5% dust and sprinkle it on top of the bedding. Use both hands to mix it into the bedding. Use the cottonball to lightly blot and dust the inside walls and experior of the nestbox. Put the birds back.

Can you post a pix of the babies? if they look pale they could be anemic because mites suck blood from the bird. with new hatchling they can drain them of enough blood that they get weak and die. If the babies look pale you can crush up into fine powder 1/4 tablet of a Vitamin B12 caplet and and mix with 1 quart of water. use this for the parents drinking water for 2-3 days. Refrigerate unused water.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

We have had a huge problem with red mites and northern fowl mites on our chickens the past couple of years. It wasn't so bad this year, but still a problem nonetheless. We started sprinkling Sevin dust in with the straw/litter we use for the nests and floor of the pens and have noticed a major decline in the numbers of birds we found to have mites. 

Once I got my outdoor flight established for my cockatiels, I added some Sevin dust to the pine shavings in the nest boxes to prevent any mite infestation on the broody birds and chicks. Sevin dust is a godsend!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...if you have had mite attacks, I have learned with tiels that not long after they then have a problem with tapeworms. I hate red mite attacks. They are not that often...much depends on the weather. If it has been dry with no rain for a few months and them a few days of rain them I've learned to start checking the birds, especially the babies in the nest. What is interesting is if one person locally finds mites on their birds if they talk with other local breeders they also will find mites too. I've talked with breeders in a 25 mile radius that have all had attacks at the same time.


----------



## Ecuadorian_Mami (Jul 8, 2010)

thanks sooooo much....so these mites occur because of the weather? I thought they might have gotten them because of wild birds...but once again thank you....i will buy that...here are the pix....


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...the wet weather causes them to get off wild birds and seek shelter in dry areas and find other avian sources to feed on.

Your babies look GREAT...and the body color looks good.


----------



## Ecuadorian_Mami (Jul 8, 2010)

thank you srtiels....i wanted to ask you, about giardia....one of my cockatiels has it i believe...do i need to take him to the vet for that or can i get something to treat it? I have taken him to the vet but i believe that doc could not figure it out...by reading about i believe thats what he has...thanks for your help...


----------



## Ecuadorian_Mami (Jul 8, 2010)

also...they wont get sick cause of that seven dust right?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The Sevin dust should be fine.

Go to this site: http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/ronivet-s.html Even though the description says for Canker, the active ingredient is* Ronidazole* which I have food has been the most effective med for suspected Giardia. It also does not make the water have a nasty taste which would put them off from drinking it.

*Note* this site/company in on vacation til July 26th. If you need it sooner just do a Google search for Ronivet-S 6%


----------

